# NGD awesome Taylor content!



## Underworld (Jul 18, 2012)

Sooooooooooooooooooooo! I ordered this on evil bay last week (used - 3 months old), saved a lot compared to canadian street price. 









Pretty self-explanatory box








Weapon of choice : ceramic knife!








Very nice case! And ninja cat 








Upon the queen's approval, I can open the case! Outdoor pics :























The spruce top is really nice. Well, to be honest, every piece of wood on the axe is just awesome. God, just look at the piece of Sapele :


































SPECS : 

TAYLOR DN3
Sitka spruce top
Sapele back and sides
Mahogany neck
Ebony board, bridge and pins
Rosewood headstock veneer (thick for a veneer, 1/8th inch maybe?)
25.5" scale (sorry guys, no baritone for the br00tz!)


I'am in love. I had been without an acoustic guitar for the last 7 years, and really needed one. The instrument is beautiful, and the tone! Modern, on the brigter side. The highs are brilliant, with moderated mids and thick but not too deep, well defined bottom end. Very dynamic, the guitar loves being hard picked - slap that bitch a little! A hardpicker's dream. Craftmanship is top notch, especially the fret job which is perfect. The ebony board is slick, and has some nice lighter shades.


----------



## sleightest (Jul 19, 2012)

Beautiful Axe!!!


----------



## noise in my mind (Jul 19, 2012)

that thing looks sweet! Your cat looks soooo awesome too!


----------



## MiPwnYew (Jul 19, 2012)

Very nice man, which model is this? I had a 210e A few years ago that I really regret selling


----------



## Underworld (Jul 19, 2012)

MiPwnYew said:


> Very nice man, which model is this? I had a 210e A few years ago that I really regret selling


 

It's a DN3 - well now I feel stupid for not having mentionned it before 

All their dreadnaughts without cutaway have the DN name now. The 3 stands for serie 300. I came close to buy a 210 too, but this one, in the store, just felt better in my hands and ears!


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Jul 19, 2012)

classy as fuck. congrats man


----------



## neoclassical (Jul 19, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## scherzo1928 (Jul 19, 2012)

What a nice piece of spruce you got there!


----------



## punisher911 (Jul 20, 2012)

I love my DN3. Congrats.


----------



## jon66 (Jul 22, 2012)

Congrats on the beautiful Taylor!


----------



## Mitochondria (Jul 23, 2012)

SOo Nice. I had an old taylor 510 and liked it.


----------



## Bevo (Aug 26, 2012)

That is a beauty and I bet it sounds as good as it looks!

I have not played much over the last two months with so much summer going on but picked up my Taylor last night. I could not put it down, it just plays so nice and feels so good!!

Fingers are frigging sore today....crap!!


----------



## Forrest_H (Aug 26, 2012)

Always love Taylor's. Nice score man


----------



## SirMyghin (Aug 27, 2012)

That is a great looking grandpa's guitar.


----------



## Underworld (Aug 27, 2012)

Thanks for the sweet words guys 


The more I play it, the more it grows on me. I am playing it more than my electrics these days but I believe summer is the perfect time for playing acoustic. Strumming outside on a sunny day = perfect.


----------



## Bevo (Aug 30, 2012)

I hear that, I was on holiday and took mine along. I found a nice quiet bench away from everyone and played while everyone was still sleeping in the morning.

Checking out the lady at the front desk said, we are going to miss your guitar playing in the morning, it was so nice to wake up too....doh!!
Not knowing a huge amount of acoustic songs I was playing metal versions but I guess they still sound sweet..


----------



## punisher911 (Sep 9, 2012)

I love my DN3. Congrats...


----------



## Underworld (Sep 9, 2012)

punisher911 said:


> I love my DN3. Congrats...


 

And what do you use for strings? I think the stock Elixirs just don't do the axe justice...


----------



## frogunrua (Sep 10, 2012)

That is a sweet guitar dude! I love Taylor's although I rarely play mine anymore.


----------



## punisher911 (Sep 10, 2012)

Wow, I just noticed I made the same post before. Guess I should read them before I add on. lol

I still have my original Elixirs. Time for a change though. Been lazy on the string change. I was thinking of keeping the same thing on, medium Elixirs. Maybe try some D'Addario exp coated phos/bronze?


----------



## Underworld (Oct 30, 2012)

punisher911 said:


> Wow, I just noticed I made the same post before. Guess I should read them before I add on. lol
> 
> I still have my original Elixirs. Time for a change though. Been lazy on the string change. I was thinking of keeping the same thing on, medium Elixirs. Maybe try some D'Addario exp coated phos/bronze?




I tried Martin long life span phosphore/bronze and they are AWESOME. My taylor sound much fuller than with the elixirs.


----------

